# DVI cable for LCD monitor



## Amrish (May 6, 2005)

I have brought a Viewsonic LCD monitor VA 915 19 inch which has DVI input. My graphic card is MSI 5700LE which has DVI output.
I am not bale to locate a DVI to DVI cable in Dubai.

I could find, DVI to VGA cable which is for connecting a DVI output to VGA input monitor. In addition, I have a DVI to VGA port convertor which came with my Graphic card.

My question is: If i connect this DVI to VGA convertor to this DVI to VGA cabe so as to have DVI connectors at both ends, would it work for the intended use of transmitting digital data.

Thanks


----------



## Ice4444 (Apr 19, 2005)

"My question is: If i connect this DVI to VGA convertor to this DVI to VGA cabe so as to have DVI connectors at both ends, would it work for the intended use of transmitting digital data."

YES


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

Actually, that cable combination won't work at all. Your VA915 monitor has two inputs: a plain analog VGA, and a DVI-D input. The DVI-D input on your monitor will accept only digital signals. The output on your video card is presumably DVI-I which provides both digital and analog signals in the same connector. These pages describe the various kind of DVI and show pictures of the connectors and cables.

If you plug a "DVI to VGA cable which is for connecting a DVI output to VGA input monitor" into your video card then the output of that cable is plain old analog VGA. It will work fine if you plug it into the VGA input on your LCD. But using a VGA to DVI converter to try to connect that cable to the LCD's DVI-D input will just try to connect the analog signals to a DVI-D connector on the LCD. You shouldn't even be able to plug it in because your VGA to DVI converter fits into a DVI-I and that won't fit into a DVI-D. It wouldn't work even if you could fit it in because the DVI-D input on your monitor accepts only digital signals and your VGA cable has only analog signals.

Either you have to find a real digital DVI cable or just be satisfied connecting to your LCD panel using the analog VGA input.


----------



## Amrish (May 6, 2005)

Thanks, uncle Marco
I guess this explains a lot.
I will look and try to find a DVI cable


----------

